# Bổ sung vitamin D3 và K2 loại nào tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ



## Ovixbaby (22/7/21)

*Vidkid D3K2 giúp trẻ phát triển chiều cao tăng miễn dịch*
Vidkid D3K2 bổ sung Vitamin D3, Vitamin K2 cho trẻ. Kích thích phát triển chiều cao. Cải thiện hệ miễn dịch cho trẻ khỏe mạnh.
Tối ưu hấp thu (D3 giúp hấp thu canxi từ ruột vào máu), chuyển hóa (K2 giúp chuyển canxi từ máu vào xương).






Kích thích phát triển chiều cao.
Cải thiện hệ miễn dịch khỏe.
TẠI SAO PHẢI LÀ VIDKID?
VIDKID là: VI (vitamin) DK (D3-K2) KID ( for kid dành cho trẻ nhỏ).
Nguyên liệu D3 và K2 nhập khẩu Châu Âu- Na Uy – số 1 thế giới về D3K2.
Hàm lượng, liều dùng D3,K2 được tối ưu theo công thức sp nổi tiếng Lineabon.
Hotline: 0348966862

Thế nên việc trả tiền gấp đôi cho loại khác là ko cần thiết. Cứ Vidkid mà dùng. (150k/lọ).


----------

